# skin discoloration and bumps....



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi there, My shadow has these almost black patches on his front paws and on his tail. and the front paws now have little bumps on them. i took him to the vet about a year ago for the same thing but it wasn't as bad as it is now and the vet gave me dermalone ointment to put on him and it seemed to have gotten better. but now its back and the ointment he gave me doesn't seem to be working anymore. I've been rubbing aveeno lotion on him nightly to see if it gets any better... i found another post on here similar to what shadow has and thats what it said to do so i thought id try it. But it doesn't seem to be getting any better. I plan on trying a new vet because my old one didn't seem to know much about hedgehogs. He doesn't scratch it or anything like that.. it doesn't seem to really bother him at all. but I'm still concerned. Have any of you had this problem? know what it is? i think it may be fungle but last time the results said he was negative. any advice would be great! thank you! and i dont really know how to show a picture yet so heres a banner that i made of it.. you can really see the bumps on his paw.
sorry my camera isnt that great not to mention he wouldnt sit still.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmmm, It is hard to see the pics. I am thinking maybe the bumps are the same as what Boots has (Attn Nikki). Can you send me a better photo?


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hedgiepets said:


> Hmmm, It is hard to see the pics. I am thinking maybe the bumps are the same as what Boots has (Attn Nikki). Can you send me a better photo?


This one is a little better...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It does look like what Boots has (my Texas Tumbleweed) I found that if i give her a bath with flax seed oil in it it seems to help it alot. She's always had them and it doesn't seem to bother her at all. Boots also gets deposits of dry skin on her legs, from having had a bad mite infestation before being rescued, and the bumps are in the same place.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Your hedgies are adorable! I would really listen to Deneen & Nikki - they know an awful lot. You can get flax seed oil in vitamin form. Just puncture a hole & add it to the bath water. You can also put it directly on the hedgie or add it to their food. Let us know if you need any more help! We are here to help!


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks for the info  shadow also thanks you ^.^


----------

